# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Refrigeradores

## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos de RF

Pois é. Chegou o verão. 
Com a chegada deste chegam as altas temperaturas. Para nos ajudar nisso, existem várias soluções. Qual é a tua?


Que fazes para "arrefecer" a agua do teu aquario?
Há algum equipamento que recomendes? 
Haverá algum que desaconcelhes?

Penso que estas questões são tema actual e de grande interesse de discussão para os nossos membros nesta época do ano.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá.

Eu utilizo 2 conjuntos de ventoinhas a 230V, ligadas a um termoestato, quando a temperatura atinge os 26º graus, estas são acionadas.

A minha casa é bastante quente no verão chegando aos 30º graus, com este tipo solução, consigo ter a temperatura constante a 25º graus, por vezes reparo que tenho o termoestato a funcionar, o que quer dizer que esta solução consegue baixar a temperatura ainda mais abaixo que os 25º graus.

Estou SATISFEITISSIMO com esta solução DIY, como quase todas as geringonças que tenho no meu tanque, como Repositor Automatico e Wave maker, etc...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

No meu caso sempre usei um refrigerador! Tive a sorte de conseguir um a um preço muito simpático e não me interessava ter muita evaporação de água, uma vez que o quarto onde tinha o aquário era muito pequeno e isso iria trazer alguns dissabores à pintura!

Agora no novo sistema vou utilizar, não um, mas dois refrigeradores por forma a criar redundância. Esta solução poderá ser provisória, uma vez que não tenho ainda a certeza se o refrigerador mais antigo poderá aguentar 700 litros de água. Não consegui até agora perceber a potência dele - sei apenas que tem 150W.

Consegui comprar um segundo refrigerador, também a um preço simpático (neste caso um Aquamedic Titan 500) que também tem 150W e supostamente também apenas para 500 litros de água, no entanto poderá resolver sozinho o problema - também tenho que experimentar com este volume de água. Se só conseguir manter a água por exemplo a 27ºC coloco uma ou duas ventoínhas dirigidas para a superfície.

Aproveito este tópico para perguntar se alguém sabe a relação da potência (neste caso 150W) com a capacidade do chiller?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo amigos de RF

Iniciei o tópico e esqueci-me de comentar a solução que encontrei para a refrigereção do meu aquario.

Eu tenho 2 kits de 4 ventuinhas da JEBO que ligam quando a temperatura chega aos 26º, no entanto, só isso não me resolve o problema de temperatura no meu aquário.
Tenho ainda um refrigerador TECO RA680, que teoricamente serve para aquarios até aos 1300L e infelismente, não me parece ter sido uma grande compra. Não sei se está fraco de carga, o que sei é que liga automáticamente aos 27º e mesmo assim tem dificuldades em manter-me a temperatura do aquario. Estou sériamente a pensar em comprar um refrigerador a sério, talvez um TECO R30

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

poxa com esse preço ja pensaste comprar motor de um frigurifico num ferro velho

----------


## Rui Leonardo

Boas,
gostava de saber qual o aparelho que usam para ligar e desligar as ventoinhas.
No caso do Vitor Pestana, parecem ser sensores de temperatura dos que se utilizam para ligar e desligar aquecedores certo? E o Julio usa o quê?
Já agora pedia, a quem tiver, que se pudessem colocar desenhos de montagem destes sstemas de ventoinhas eu agradecia!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Julio,

Se me tivessem dito o preço dos refrigeradores antes de eu entrar na aquariofilia marinha, podes ter a certeza que nem sequer tinha pensado na hipotese de ter um aquario.

O preço é simplesmente INPENSAVEL!!! Eu, se tivesse de comprar um refrigerador, podes ter a certeza que comprava um Ar Condicionado.

Não há nada que um bom par de ventoinhas não resolvam, estecticamente pode não ficar muito bem, mas funciona, o resultado é o mesmo, e não se gasta tanto (MUITO) dinheiro.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tomara eu Vitor....tomara eu.

Mas, em minha casa e com 750W (para já  :SbSourire:  ) sobre o aquario, não consigo, aliás nem com o TECO RA680 lá vai. A hipotese do ar condicionado esta tambem a ser estudada, mas algo tem de ser feito.

Longe vai o tempo em que umas garrafinhas de agua congelada na sump, me controlavam a temperatura durante as tardes, mas aumentaram os litros, aumentaram as tormentas  :Icon Cry: 


Leonardo

Eu tenho um controlador Aquastar da IKS que me liga e desliga as ventuinhas quando a temperatura programada é atingida.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

> *Júlio Macieira*
> Longe vai o tempo em que umas garrafinhas de agua congelada na sump, me controlavam a temperatura durante as tardes, mas aumentaram os litros, aumentaram as tormentas


Gostei imenso desta dica... P'ra já p'ra já ainda serve, pois o meu Aqua está em construção e pode sempres resolver-se qualquer problema de calor com essa tua observação (_digamos que é mais experiência, ou perspicácia_)

Um grande abraço e aguardo noticias vossas,

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Gostaria de saber do que é feito a sonda de temperatura do Vitor Pestana, porque eu arranjei um sensor idêntico(termostato) mas tem  sonda em inox.

Tive de a colocar dentro de uma mangueirinha para não entrar em contacto com a agua pois não sei se posso utiliza-la em agua salgada.

Já agora, a sonda está ligada ao termóstato com um fio de inox que está enrolado, será que também faz parte da sonda de temperatura? 

Neste momento estou a testar o liga/desliga.... vamos lá ver....

----------


## Gonçalo Proença

> poxa com esse preço ja pensaste comprar motor de um frigurifico num ferro velho



Nunca, mas *NUNCA* o façam : as serpentinas ( tubos "encaracolados" por onde passa a agua a ser arrefecidas, nos frigorificos, ares condicionados e tal 99% das vezes são em COBRE, oq ue num aquario de agua salgada mataria tudo em poucos dias. - alem disso, o material ( aquario, etc ) ficaria inutilizado - ha relatórios de pessoas que utlizaram medicamentos à base de cobre e passados vários anos, ainda ha vestigios no aquario ,borrachas, etc.

Um (senão O ) item que faz encarecer de uma maneira parva os refrigeradores de agua salgada é mesmo a serpentina : quanto maior, maior poder para arrefecer. O problema é a sua construção : são feitas em titanio, material inerte com a agua salgada e barato ( NOT ) .

Por isso, tenham MUITO cuidado com construções artesanais de chillers e refrigeradores. Tem tudo para dar bronca. E se vierem o preço de uma serpentina em titanio ou carbono, vão ver que , euro por euro, até nem é muito mau comprar um refrigerador já feito.

Eu tenho um Aquamedic , que fazia um bom trabalho quando eu tinha 3x150ws. Desde que meti 3x250w o coitado do bicho tá a rebentar pelas costuras. Mas não tenho nem dinheiro nem coragem de comprar outro chiller, este já me custou os olhos da cara.

A minha solução para equilibrar agora nestes meses de verão é fazer um shift ao horario : gradualmente mudar as horas em que a iluminação está ligada para horarios mais tardios (s em sol, logo mais frescos ), de maneira a que o chiller possa fazer mais efectivamente o seu trabalho.

Por vezes, quando vejo que o calor aperta MESMO ( tipo os nossos 40 graus ultimamente ) ponho o ar condicionado a trabalhar, e la consigo manter a muito custo os 27 graus do aquario.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu uso um Eco-cooler da Deltec que funciona com 44 W de potencia correspondente a uma potencia refrigerante de 1000 W segundo o fabricante. O fabricante diz que dá para 1000 litros *e eu estou a usar num sistema de 5000 lt*. É claro que na minha cave só preciso de arrefecer cerca de 2  a 3 grau a água. 
É fabuloso, mais barato e muito mais  economico do que um refrigerador . O unico senão é que precisa de espaço para ser instalado sobre a sump ou ao lado mas acima dela. E ocupa espaço ! No meu caso 35x49x49 cm.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Paulo Santos

Uma pergunta...

Lembro-me dos meus tempos de "ciclídico" (já lá vão uns bons anos) que cheguei a ter num dos meus aquas um termostato (apenas termostato) externo.
Era uma peça vermelha que media por contacto com a parede do aquario (mas do lado de fora) a temperatura e que por sua vez ligava ou desligava a resistência que se punha dentro.
Era um aparelho baratíssimo e que funciona perfeitamente para ligar/desligar as ventoinhas, mas acontece que estou farto de procura e não encontro.

Se alguém souber onde se pode vender uma coisa destas, agradeço a informação.

Quanto ao meu sistema, está instalado numa zona da casa que facilmente no verão chega aos 32 graus (é um sótão). Portanto, a coisa começou por duas ventoinhas, depois adicionei um TECO 200 (que à semelhança do do Juca... é fraco, mas foi a um excelente preço...  :Whistle:  ) e por fim... ar condicionado permanentemente ligado no verão.

Agora consigo sempre estar nos 25º.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Por vezes, quando vejo que o calor aperta MESMO ( tipo os nossos 40 graus ultimamente ) ponho o ar condicionado a trabalhar, e la consigo manter a muito custo os 27 graus do aquario.


Olá Gonçalo.

Como te disse, tenho um par de ventoinhas para de ti caso ainda estejas interessado.

----------


## Miguel Santos

vitor,
explica-me um pouco desse sistema DIY, a ventoinhas atiram ar para dentro do aqua??? que chapa é essa por baixo??? essa chapa canaliza o ar pros lados do aqua???

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não há nada que um bom par de ventoinhas não resolvam, estecticamente pode não ficar muito bem, mas funciona, o resultado é o mesmo, e não se gasta tanto (MUITO) dinheiro.


Victor - desculpa mas discordo de ti! Eu tenho neste momento 7 ventoínhas ligadas (uma delas com 40 cm de diâmetro) e cerca de 15 litros de evaporação diária e não consigo baixar a temperatura mais do que a 29ºC.

Não tenho outra solução que não seja comprar um refrigerador. O que é preciso é pensar bem no chiller que compramos e onde compramos - há soluções bastante em conta por esse mercado (se estiverem interessados posso explicar por MP - não quero publicitar os serviços de ninguém em particular)

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Sim Diogo, como já é habitual não concordas.

Antes de chegares a uma conclusão porque não questionas as potencias das ventoinhas e o tamanho do aquario?

Estas, não são ventoinhas de PC, apesar de serem parecidas, são ventoinhas utilizadas normalmente em bastidores de informatica.

As suas potencias são 230V 19W x 4 = 76W

Achas que 76W de potencia não chegam para arrefecer bem um aquario de 200 Lt?!?!

Não preciso de provar nada mas caso continues a discordar existem pessoas que já arranjei algumas ventoinhas deste tipo e que poderam responder por mim.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Victor,




> Sim Diogo, como já é habitual não concordas


Faz-me o favor de não entrares por esse caminho, porque em primeiro lugar não te conheço e se me conhecesses saberias que não é meu estilo!




> Antes de chegares a uma conclusão porque não questionas as potencias das ventoinhas e o tamanho do aquario?


Não questionei a potência das ventoínhas porque de facto não achei que estivesses a falar do teu caso, mas de uma forma genérica - foi assim que abordei a questão.




> Achas que 76W de potencia não chegam para arrefecer bem um aquario de 200 Lt?!?!


Acredito que sim, mas como deves calcular no meu caso com cerca de 700 litros de água seria um pouco complicado de aplicar essas ventoínhas, até porque a evaporação seria demasiada.




> Não preciso de provar nada mas caso continues a discordar existem pessoas que já arranjei algumas ventoinhas deste tipo e que poderam responder por mim.


Como já te disse não discordei do caso particular, mas sim da generalidade. 

Já percebi que achas que te ando a "perseguir" mas de facto não é, como já disse, o meu estilo e portanto dá-me o direito de argumentar algumas questões que me parecem pertinentes. 

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Tenho que concordar com o Diogo, nos dias de mais calor com ventoinhas normais é praticamente impossivel manter temperaturas abaixo dos 28, 29 graus. No meu caso ainda se torna mais complicado visto ter o aquario no sotão.
Com as ventoinhas que falas Vitor (Nao ponho em causa se resultam ou nao), teria uma evaporaçao que por falta de tempo nao teria capacidade de suportar ( tenho uma evaporaçao diaria de 9 litros num volume total de agua que deve rondar os 300 e tal litros.

Mas entre um chiller e um ar condicionado, e pelo preço de ambos escolheria de longe o ar condicionado  :Wink:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Gil,




> Mas entre um chiller e um ar condicionado, e pelo preço de ambos escolheria de longe o ar condicionado


De facto um Ar Condicionado e um Chiller deverão custar mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas já pensaste que para manteres a temperatura da água constante necessitas de ter o AC ligado enquanto tiveres as luzes acesas! Será que já pensaste o que isso representa em termos de electricidade consumida? No fim do mês irias ver que mais valia teres comprado um chiller!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Helder Luis

Rui, podes explicar um pouco melhor o que é o Eco-cooler da Deltec.
Não tinha conhecimento deste aparelho e a página da marca pouco adianta.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Transcrição da opinião de *Ricardo Miozzo*




> Resfriador 
> Para falar disso, não adianta comparar preço de chiller. O que importa é como fazer esse diabo comedor de eletricidade funcionar o mínimo possível, e daí é que vamos em frente;
> 
> Quando for construir seu móvel, pense em deixar toda a parte de trás da tampa aberta, para dissipar calor colocando ventoinhas ou ventiladores. Quanto mais ventoinhas colocar, mais a água vai esfriar, pode confiar em mim.  Resfriando a água com a ajuda de ventoinhas, tem até gente que não usa chiller.
> 
> 
> Mais uma coisa importante; deixe seu móvel - a parte de baixo, o mais ventilado possível. Pode-se perfeitamente fazer o móvel sem a parte do fundo, aquela que dá geralmente para a parede. O que sai de calor por alí é realmente impressionante. Desnecessário dizer, mas lá vai; *nunca ponha o chiller dentro do móvel*. Fazer isso acarreta um acúmulo de calor tão brutal lá dentro, que metade do trabalho do chiller será desperdiçado. O chiller vai funcionar tanto melhor quanto mais fresco for o ar que ele capta, e mais livre for o local para onde ele mandará o ar quente que sai pela frente dele. Por isso, colocá-lo fora do móvel torna-o eficiente, e dentro das especificações para as quais ele foi projetado.

----------


## Miguel Santos

vitor, 
quando tiveres oportunidade , explica o funcionamento desse teu DIY.

Obrigado

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bem... apesar de da maior parte das pessoas serem cepticas em relação a este assunto das ventoinhas, ainda existem pessoas dispostas a experimentar.

Com já disse anteriormente, o exemplo que fiz foi para mim e estou bastante satisfeito com os resultados.

Caro amigo Diogo, eu tal como o Sr. eu mesmo também tenho a necessidade e o direito de defender as minhas experiencias e dar a conheçe-la a todas as outras pessoas de uma forma amigavel e serena, para que todos em conjunto consiga-mos fazer algo de construtivo... esse é o meu estilo.

Não estou disposto a discutir, mas sim em debater e trazer algo de construtivo sem que para isso tenha de abrir novos precedente nesta casa e muito menos abrir a caixa de pandora da ignorancia em que ambos ficaria-mos a perder, para isso não conte comigo, e desta forma ire-mos ambos ganhar.

Voltando ao cerne da questão.

As ventoinhas que uso são bastante potentes - 230V 19W ligadas a um termoestacto que mede a temperatura ambiente, este mesmo termoestacto pode ser regulavel para a temperatura pretendida.

A fluxo de ar das ventax é de cima para baixo, a massa de ar ao entrar em contacto com a agua é obrigada a deslocar-se para os lados, formando uma almofada de ar que impede que o calor das HQIs e o calor ambiente entre em contacto com a agua.

Os efeitos negativos desta solução é um pouco mais de evaporação que a normal, mas se comparar-mos o preço da agua e o preço do refrigerador... acho que não preciso dizer mais... nada que um bom sistema repositor não consiga ultrapassar.

Esquema:

----------


## João Alves

Boas Vitor
Já agora gostava de saber kual a referencia desse termostato e quanto custa    :SbSourire:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá João.

Se quizeres posso tentar arranjar.

Consegues arranjar as ventoinhas 230V 19W 12 cm?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Vitor,

Depois da MP que te enviei, apenas quero salientar que o sistema que desenvolveste é muito interessante e apenas não te peço para me ajudares a desenvolver um porque de facto não posso aumentar a evaporação do aqua.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Diogo.

Nada melhor que a nossa paixão... (sabes o que quero dizer com isto...LOL)  para nos entendermos ainda melhor.

Realmente o teu caso é bastante complicado, com toda essa litragem nem com as elices de um avião lá chegavas.

Penso que a melhor opção no teu caso seria a de um refrigerador, eu tentaria construir um DIY devido ao seu custo elevado.

Gostaria de ler as opiniões de quem já os construiu na realidade.

Talvez uma das opção seria eliminar as HQIs, tal como o Julio pretende fazer no seu novo tanque.

Citação de Julio Macieira:*Quanto a iluminação. Foi pensado e repensado.
A procura de soluções de iluminações para aquarios de SPSfez-me desta vez optar por 4 calhas de 4 lampadas T5. Recordo que esta iluminação tem 6.500kv de temperatura de côr e o problema do amarelado das lampadas HQI desta temperatura de côr fica ultrapassado.

Sempre tive a impressão de o foco HQI ser demasiado concentrado e de que deveria de colocar ainda mais iluminação no meu aquario, só que não há dijuntores cá em casa que aguentem. Já ia em 750W e a caminho dos 1500W. Esta situação tinha de acabar.O calor emandado pela iluminária alem dos consumos energéticos tinham de ser reduzidos.*

Forte abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Helder
O funcionamento é tão simples como eficaz. A água de descida da coluna seca é canalizada através de um tubo de quarenta para uma spray bar que goteja para um novelo de nylon que obriga a canalizar a água lentamente . Este novelo é arrefecido por duas ventoinhas e o ar quente carregado humedecido é expelido por uma abertura. Na prática o objectivo é aumentar o contacto da água com o ar fazendo aumentar a evaporação.
A única desvantagem é que exige espaço par interpor o conjunto entre a queda de água e a sump acima do nível de água .
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Vitor,

Sou um adepto recente do uso das ventoinhas, até há pouco tempo não acreditava que funcionasse mas enganei-me totalmente. Agora uma questão técnica, gostava de saber se é melhor as ventoinhas estarem direccionadas paralelas à água (para dissipar o calor emitido pelas HQI) ou estarem direccionadas directamente para a água (sump ou coluna seca)?

Outra questão que te queria colocar é qual o diâmetro das tuas ventoinhas? Já experimentei uma ventoinha de 15cm (220V - 28W) mas acabei por desistir porque fazia muito barulho.

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Achei que devia expor a solução que encontrei para resolver o problema que se debate sobre nós todos os verões.
Um certo dia ao chegar a casa deparei com a temperatura do meu aquário nos 29ºC, tive que resolver com o que tinha ali a mão, uma ventoinha preta com um diâmetro de 45cm.
A primeira colocação para reduzir a temperatura foi directa a superfície do aquário o que fez com que a temperatura descesse para os 24ºC e uma evaporação de 20 litros dia, durante uns dias, semana tive a ventoinha desta forma até reparar que havia alturas que tinha a temperatura a 23ºC, então resolvi dispor de outra forma para tentar não ter uma evaporação tão elevada nem um temperatura assim baixa, ficou a limpar o ar entre a superfície da água e calha, desta forma tenho a temperatura a rondar uns 25º/26ºC e uma evaporação de 7/8 litros.
É claro que ainda não estou contente com está solução, como devem imaginar não fica nada bonito uma ventoinha deste tamanho na lateral de um aquário, por isso penso em alterar para 6 ventoinhas tipo PC para colocar na traseira do aquário em conjunto com um chiller DIY que o Ricardo Lacerda estava a fazer com uma maquina de sumos em que eu acabei por alterar para um chiller. (assim que possível coloco uma foto)
Já agora o meu aquário com sump tem +/- 950 litros

Foto de uma ventoinha igual mas de outra cor

----------


## Rui Leonardo

Boas.
comprei duas ventoinhas de 220v na rua do Coliseu por 12 cada e comprei um termoestato com sonda para colocar dentro do aquario (que liga e desliga as ventoinhas consoante a temperatura) por 30. Este termoestato foi comprado em Faro numa loja de "frio". Tenho usado e funciona muito bem. Resolveu o problema do excesso de temperatura. Está programado para os 26º e até agora tem cumprido as "instruções". O aqua tem 450 lt.
Já agora visitem o site www.ako.com, que é do fabricante do termoestato.

----------


## Luís Pisco

bons dias ou boas tardes.
viva ,que devate tao acesso ,só queria avisar todos os aquariofilos que teem refrigerador de uma coisa muito importante.
 é da manutençao do mesmo como salientou o julio macieira,pela transcriçao
da opiniao de ricardo miozzo que é a seguinte:
está tudo muito bem explicado mas se nao limparmos a parte por onde circula 
o ar que vai retirar o calor do mesmo (refrigerador) ao fim de algum tempo ele 
está obstruido por aquele pêlo que costuma aparecer por debaixo dos moveis e assim mais tempo vai trabalhar do que parado,e esse espaço de passagem de ar nao estar encostado à parede (para aqueles que teem a saida de ar para traz ou o espaço inferior ser superior ao espaço que eles teem de fabrica que sao aqueles tacos pretos que por normalidade trazem)assim se tudo isso for tomado em conta , sim ele faz o seu trabalho 100% .  :SbOk:  

luis pisco
saudaçoes aquariofilas

----------

